# JBR loses appeal for renters says estate agent



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

_Propertyfinder.ae is uncertain of the reason but reveals JBR has fallen from seventh most popular area to 10th in just three months._

Hmm, traffic, beach's disappearing, rising rents, constant construction........can't imagine why?



JBR loses appeal for renters says estate agent | ConstructionWeekOnline.com


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

To be honest, that comes as no great surprise. The entire area is a disaster area. They've turned what once was a lovely area into a complete concrete jungle. All the 'nice' things that there were about JBR have gradually been eroded over the years.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

What is with all the dredging they're doing out in front at sea? Is it another island under construction?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

BBmover said:


> What is with all the dredging they're doing out in front at sea? Is it another island under construction?


New Dubai island to house world's largest ferris wheel - Emirates 24/7


I moved into JBR because of a great unobstructed Ocean view and was close enough to crawl to the beach. Two years later I had a view of a construction site and had to walk around that site to get to the strip of available beach and as a result moved downtown. I obviously don't find this to be at all surprising.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Not to mention the apartments finishing inside are also very mediocre and have started to show their age, especially in light of newer buildings in the marina with better fixtures and details. Although, I do like the large living rooms some of the floorplans offer and the plaza level kids area with convenient grocery options. but yea, didn't convince me enough to move into JBR.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well seeing as some of the JBR buildings have been sold off, to be refurbished into holiday apartments. It doesn't look like they're interested in long term tenants anymore anyway.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's what I think.....10-15 years from now...

JBR will look like Burdubai's Golden Sands Area

Greens (the smaller buildings) will look like Sheikh Hamdan Colony in Karama.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Here's what I think.....10-15 years from now...
> 
> JBR will look like Burdubai's Golden Sands Area
> 
> Greens (the smaller buildings) will look like Sheikh Hamdan Colony in Karama.


... and everyone will be living on more man made islands ..... or under the sea


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

And the Springs a rundown council estate in the UK (oh, already halfway there).

The rapid deterioration of building conditions in Dubai never ceases to amaze me. Built too quickly and too cheaply and the intense heat isn't kind to the construction materials used. 

Regarding the new offshore island at JBR I was told that it's to serve as a barrier island to help hinder the severe erosion problem at JBR beach.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> Here's what I think.....10-15 years from now...
> 
> JBR will look like Burdubai's Golden Sands Area
> 
> Greens (the smaller buildings) will look like Sheikh Hamdan Colony in Karama.


You mean those areas will also be full of Indians?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Byja said:


> You mean those areas will also be full of Indians?


Aren't they already??


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Byja said:


> You mean those areas will also be full of Indians?


BOOM! There it is!

opcorn:


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Here's what I think.....10-15 years from now...
> JBR will look like Burdubai's Golden Sands Area
> Greens (the smaller buildings) will look like Sheikh Hamdan Colony in Karama.


I understand yours is more an ironic boutade than anything, but on a slightly different note I actually hope that Dubai will "mature" and move towards conservation and improvement, rather than just the nomad approach actually in place where neighbourhoods completely change face every 5 years ... going trough phases like :

- huge construction field, cheap for the adventurous
- very hip place, hyper expensive
- quiet budget/family neighbourhood
- run down area
- let's demolish everything and back to step one

Stable communities change the face of a city for its best, adding character to it, having a bit of "patina" on stuff not necessarily is a bad thing, right ?

To keep going with your game: "let's imagine the future life of the actual neighbourhoods" I have to say that the old greens are much better planned than a disordered bunch of window conditioned condos in Karama, while JBR maybe has a future as a huge cheap-hotel strip complex, like the one from the 80s that you see in Miami....


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

You can live in JBR but you can't leave due to the cluster** traffic situation unless you wait to hop on a tram (in the future) that will do a merry go around marina and you can wave at people like me whizzzzzing by in the metro to go live in downtown


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

ziokendo said:


> I understand yours is more an ironic boutade than anything, but on a slightly different note I actually hope that Dubai will "mature" and move towards conservation and improvement, rather than just the nomad approach actually in place where neighbourhoods completely change face every 5 years ... going trough phases like :
> 
> - huge construction field, cheap for the adventurous
> - very hip place, hyper expensive
> ...


I get what you are saying, but until the permanent residency rules don't come into play, this place will stay transient. And as such, prone to instability from the constant in-flow / out-flow of residents, issues within the region and the global economic condition. Which in-turn leads a lot of what you alluded to in your post. 

IMHO if there is any one thing someone learns from growing up here / spending a significant amount of time here. It is that the instability / transience / unpredictability is actually the only stable / permanent / predictable variable in the proverbial equation.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

It's Dubai, construction will be endless, don't like it? Move.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Ah, the Middle East favourite expression. Don't like it then go away. Criticise it? Go home.

No wonder nothing will ever change here...


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

INFAMOUS said:


> It's Dubai, construction will be endless, don't like it? Move.


Inshallah. Because without construction I wouldn't have a job!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

m1key said:


> Ah, the Middle East favourite expression. Don't like it then go away. Criticise it? Go home.
> 
> No wonder *nothing will ever change here*...


Only the skyline. In the 20 odd years I've been here, it's certainly a damn sight less bureaucratic than it used to be. The hyperconsumerism has however got steadily worse.


----------

